
Pillr – An easy way to convert Python files to executables - Lotsofalgos
Pillr let&#x27;s you convert Python files from github into standalone executables. It&#x27;s in beta. Please check it out and let us know what you think!<p>www.pillr.net
======
LordWinstanley
[http://www.pillr.net](http://www.pillr.net)

FTFY

